# a trade that could go down and would help the teams



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wolves get:
andre miller and future second round pick(2003)

hornets get:
wally and a future draft pick

cavs get:
baron davis and future draft pick



the wolves would get a solid point guard, a small forward or SG because of injuries to mashburn and would have wesley at PG and alexander at SG, also baron davis and he is what they need a scorer and a franchise player.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sheefo13 *
> wolves get:
> andre miller and future second round pick(2003)
> 
> ...


Wolves- great trade pull the trigger immediatly
Cavs- Why? it is a swap of Baron for Andre. I say again why?
Hornets- Boy do they get screwed on this trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

all they do is play david wesley at pint he is a natural point and wally at 2, if mash gets hurt, wally at the 3 and alexander at the 2, the hornets atcually get the better end of the trade


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

The Hornets take it hard **edited**


Wesley is nowhere near the level of point guard Baron Davis is:no:


----------

